# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Каталог сайтов на КРИШНА.РУ

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Очень важно ваше мнение и помощь в наполнении каталога сайтов http://www.krishna.ru/catalog.html!

*Если вы знаете полезный и интересный для преданных и друзей Кришны сайт - пожалуйста сообщите в этой теме и если он удовлетворит требованиям мы его непременно опубликуем.*

1) Какие категории для сайтов необходимы?
2) Какие критерии для попадания сайта в каталог?
3) Ваши пожелания и пр.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

1) Категории сайтов:
Гуру ИСККОНАудио и видеоКнигиИзображенияСайты проектов ИСККОНСемья и знакомства

2) Критерии - чтобы работал и был ИСККОНовским

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> 2) Критерии - чтобы работал и был ИСККОНовским


Что нужно сделать, чтобы сайт считался ИСККОНовским?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Интересные категории. А вот dayalnitay.ru и dhama.dayalnitay.ru, по Вашему мнению, в какие категории подходят?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Что нужно сделать, чтобы сайт считался ИСККОНовским?


Нутром надо чуять.




> Интересные категории. А вот dayalnitay.ru и dhama.dayalnitay.ru, по Вашему мнению, в какие категории подходят?


Наверно, "Прочее"?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Слишком много "прочего" получится  :smilies: 
Можно, к примеру, сделать категорию "Сайты храмов и ятр". Таких довольно много.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Слишком много "прочего" получится 
> Можно, к примеру, сделать категорию "Сайты храмов и ятр". Таких довольно много.


Такие уже есть тут http://krishna.ru/iskcon-in-russia.html
К чему повторяться?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Не знаю... Лично мне бы в голову не пришло там искать. Что с адресами есть сайты - это хорошо, конечно, но мало.

----------


## Бхава Бхакти д.(IDS)

*www.krishna.flexum.ru*  поисковик по вайшнавским сайтам.Единственный в Рунете.

----------


## Бхава Бхакти д.(IDS)

БЛОГИ

http://adi-govinda.mylivepage.ru/fil...воде_1969
http://ayushka86.livejournal.com/3979.html - ayushka ЕЖИК В ТУМАНЕ - Только для тех кому по душе
http://blogs.mail.ru/list/praneshvari/
http://bolshoyforum.org/forum/index.php?board=55.0 - Большой Форум.Индуизм
http://fominasveta.livejournal.com/11219.html - Журнал Фоминой Светы
http://vaikuntha.ru/blog/Hare_Krishna/ - Харе Кришна / Вайкунтха Ру - Мир Без Границ
http://vedamail.blogspot.com/2009/04/1.html - Новости московской общины вайшнавов krishna.ru: Книга Чайтанья Ч.Ч. прабху 1
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community/1014751/profile/ - Дневник.Я-преданный.
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community/1534975/ - Дневник Ведическая_Культура
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community.../post98559968/ - Празднование Вьяса-Пуджы Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами Махараджа..
http://www.liveinternet.ru/showjourn...9&tagid=546866
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/1105112/post103209860/ - Выдержки из лекции Индрадьюмны Свами, прочитанной им в день Cвоей Вьяса-пуджи 10 мая 2009 года.
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ama.../post87285331/ - Дневник Amanita Veda
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/avadatta_devi_dasi/ - Авадатта деви даси-
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/tun.../post70332272/ - Дневник Тунгавидьи д.д.
        Sulo-cana - я.ру
http://krishnawiki.ru/ - Блог о Кришне - Кришна Вики - Харе Кришна

    БХАКТИ-ЙОГА

http://bhaktiyoga.su/
http://bhakty-yoga.narod.ru/index.htm - Бхакти-йога. Совершенство жизни

В

    Вайшнавская деревня

http://gitagrad.org.ua - Гитаград – Портал вайшнавских поселений
        Информационный портал на тему вайшнавских экологических поселений и культуры варнашрамы
http://www.poselenie3000.ru./
http://pravednost.org/ - Народное сообщество праведных сил.Вайшнав
http://new-vrajamandala.com/ - Новая Враджамандала | Официальный сайт сельско-хозяйственного проекта Международного Общества Сознания Кришны в Беларуси
http://kisori-m-ids.livejournal.com/ - Новая Индрапрастха. Просто служанка
http://community.livejournal.com/perma_culture/ - Пермакультура - это система дизайна
http://green-dom.info/ - Зелёный дом Экология, строительство, натуральные материалы, альтернативная энергия

    (ВИОМС)

http://www.vioms.ru/ - Вайшнавская Информационно-Образовательная Мобильная Служба (ВИОМС)

    ВАЙШНАВСКИЙ

        ВАЙШНАВСКИЙ ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЙ ПОРТАЛ

http://www.vrinda.ru/ - ВАЙШНАВСКИЙ ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЙ ПОРТАЛ

        ВАЙШНАВСКИЙ УНИВЕРСИТЕТ

            Вайшнавский Университет - Вайшнавский Университет
http://veda-kiev.org.ua/ - Ведическая академия сознания Кришны в Украине
http://vedic-education.com/ - Центр ведического образования в Крыму Филиал Киевской духовной академии

    ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ

        ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ КОЛЛЕКЦИЯ

http://vedic.narod.ru/ - Ведическая коллекция
http://yadu.chat.ru/ - Ведическая коллекция

        ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ КУЛИНАРИЯ

            Вегетарианство

http://vegetarian.ru/
http://www.ktoya.ru/
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community...#post104677194 - Полезная и вкусная пища
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community/837897/profile/ - Профиль Вегетарианство - Персональная страница сообщества LiveInternet.ru
http://www.veg.org/veg
http://www.vegetarian.in.ua - Культура питания современной Украины
http://www.gangadevi.ru/ - Вегетарианство - искусство здоровья - Главная
http://eveg.ru/ - Вегетарианство - это диета будущего. Это столь же верно, как и то, что мясоедение принадлежит прошло...

            КАФЕ

http://damodara.dp.ua/index2.html
http://ganga-cafe.ru/ - МОСКВА.Кафе "Ганга"
http://www.jagannath.ru/index.php
http://gauranga.ucoz.ru/ - Кафе Гауранга в Санкт-Петербурге

http://kulinariya.neryungri.ru/Pages/Indium/01.htm
http://nervana.net.ru/kuhnya/index.html
http://vegcook.narod.ru/
http://vegcook.narod.ru/vedk.htm
http://www.citycat.ru/cooking/vegetarian/
http://www.goroskop.su/o_vedicheskoj_kulinarii.htm - ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ КУЛИНАРИЯ
http://www.veggy.ru/content/view/167/7/ - Аюрведа и вегетарианство

        ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ КУЛЬТУРА

http://www.vedic.sarov.cc/htmls/culture.htm

        ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ РУСЬ

http://www.veda.siteedit.ru - Сайт Журнала и Издательства ВЕДЫ - Веды - путь в будущее

        ВЕДИЧЕСКИЙ КЛУБ "ЛАДА"

http://veda-lada.narod.ru/

        ВЕДИЧЕСКАЯ СЕМЬЯ

http://www.ownbusiness.ru

    ВИВАХА

http://vivaha.org/index_r.php - Проект «Ведический брак». Цель проекта — объединить на страницах этого сайта преданных нашего общества со всего мира, желающих познакомиться и создать семью
www.sat-sanga.ru/ - Сайт знакомств для вайшнавов

    ВИКИПЕДИЯ

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%9E%D0%A1%D0%9A - wikipedia
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...88%D0%BD%D0%B0 - Харе Кришна=wikipedia

    ВРИНДАВАН

http://www.govrindavan.narod.ru/

ГУРУ

    Б.Б.ГОВИНДА СВАМИ

http://vyasa-puja.narod.ru/ - Б.Б.ГОВИНДА СВАМИ

    БХАКТИ ВИКАША СВАМИ

http://bvks.narod.ru/ - БХАКТИ ВИКАША СВАМИ.- Автор сайта Булат Мусин.из Казани
http://www.bvks.ru - Еще один сайт ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами на русском языке

    БХАКТИ ТИРТХА СВАМИ

http://brant.kz/index.php?option=com...d=17&Itemid=19
http://test3212.narod.ru/index1.htm - Бхакти Тиртха Свами Кришнапад
http://www.btswami.ru/books/books/beggar/beggar2.html - БХАКТИ ТИРТХА СВАМИ
http://www.persona108.ru/, - БХАКТИ ТИРТХА СВАМИ.ПЕРСОНА ГРАТА - Институт прикладных духовных технологий Философия, Психология, Персона Грата, Вегетарианство, Йога, Здоровье,Много информации о глубинных аспектах духовности, психологии, философии, лидерства, менеджмента, трансформации и возвышения сознания, вегетарианства, религии, развития безусловной любви, Вед. Основатель - Джон Фэйворс.
http://www.persona108.ru/index.php?a...ry&article=2_3 - КАЧЕСТВО ЖИЗНИ - Василий Рюрикович Тушкин || Сознание, Вегетарианство, Персона Грата, Менеджмент, Духовность, Веды, Философия, Здоровье, Джон Фэйворс, Психология, Трансформация, Йога, Лидерство, Любовь. Много информации о глубинных аспектах духовности, психологии, философии, лидерства, менеджмента, трансформации и возвышения сознания, вегетарианства, религии, развития безусловной любви, Вед. Основатель - Джон Фэйворс.
http://www.razum.kz - сайт Института прикладных духовных технологий

    БХАКТИ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ СВАМИ

http://www.caitanya.org.ru/ - Бхакти Чайтанья Свами

    БХАКТИВЕДАНТА СВАМИ

http://prabhupada.com.ua - Лекции Прабхупады
http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/ - Издательство "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" на русском языке. Можно скачать книги в онлайне или купить их с доставкой по почте.официальный сайт международного издательства The Bhaktivedanta Book Trust. С 1972 года издают книги Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, ачарьи-основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны. Эти книги представляют собой переводы древнейших священных текстов - Вед - с санкрита. КНИГИ МОЖНО СКАЧАТЬ!!!
http://www.prabhupada.by.ru/ - ПРАБХУПАДА (ФОТО)
http://www.s-t-p.narod.ru/ - Самоосознание и Творчество в Студии имени Прабхупады.
http://www.vedabase.com/ - The Bhaktivedanta VedaBase.The Complete Teaching

    ГОПАЛ КРИШНА ГОСВАМИ

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/ - сайт учеников и доброжелателей
        Его Святейшества Гопал Кришны Госвами

    ДЕВАМРИТА СВАМИ

http://www.devamrita.alfaspace.net/ - ДЕВАМРИТА СВАМИ

    ДЖАЯПАТАКА СВАМИ

http://jps-disciples.narod.ru/ - ДЖАЯПАТАКА СВАМИ
http://www.jayapataka.ru/ - ДЖАЯПАТАКА СВАМИ
http://www.mukunda.ru/ - ДЖАЯПАТАКА СВАМИ.ДНЕВНИК.

    Дханвантари Свами

http://dswami.hari.ru/

    Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж

        Дневник Бхактивигьяны Госвами Махараджа

http://archive.diary.ru/~bvg/? - Дневник Бхактивигьяны Госвами Махараджа

        Студия Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа

http://www.goswami.ru/disckatalog/
http://www.goswami.ru/flash/ - Студия Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа

        ШАРАНАГАТИ

http://omtatsat.livejournal.com/2899.html
http://saranagati.rpod.ru/ - ШАРАНАГАТИ
http://www.saranagati.ru/index.php?o...1&limitstart=4 - ШАРАНАГАТИ

    ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ

http://www.gurudeva.ru/index_rus.shtml - ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ
www.narottam.com

    Локанатх Свами

http://lokanathswami.ru/ - Локанатх Свами - Lokanathswami.ru - Главная страница

    НИРАНДЖАНА СВАМИ

http://vyasapuja.com/ - Ниранджана Свами

    ПРАБХАВИШНУ СВАМИ

    Радханатха Свами

http://www.radhanatha.blogspot.com/ - Радханатха Свами

    РОХИНИСУТА ПРАБХУ

http://www.tavakathamritam.ru/ - РОХИНИСУТА ПРАБХУ

    САТСВАРУПА ДАСА ГОСВАМИ

http://sdgonline.wordpress.com/2009/...8%D0%BA%D0%B0/
http://www.sdgknigi.ru/

    ТАМАЛ КРИШНА ГОСВАМИ АНГЛ.

http://www.goswami.com/ - ТАМАЛ КРИШНА ГОСВАМИ АНГЛ.

    ЧАЙТАНЬЯ ЧАНДРА ЧАРАН Пр.

http://my.mail.ru/community/chaitanyachandra
http://vkontakte.ru/club1637040
http://gurudji.ucoz.ru/ - ЧАЙТАНЬЯ ЧАНДРА ЧАРАН Пр.

Ж

    ЖЕНШИНА В РЕЛИГИЯХ

http://woman.upelsinka.com/modern/ind_2.htm - ЖЕНШИНА В РЕЛИГИЯХ

    ЖУРНАЛ

http://www.sambandha.ru - Самбандха : Вайшнавский журнал о Высшей природе Души

ИНДИЯ

http://dhama.narod.ru/ - Путеводитель по центрам вайшнавской культуры Индии.
http://holyindia.narod.ru/
http://indan.150m.com/Gods_Of_India/GalleryINDAN.html
http://www.360darshan.com/
http://www.calend.ru/holidays/india/
http://www.hindu.ru/
http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/5_0.html - Священные писания Индуизма .

К

    КОРОВА

http://korova-cow.ru

М

    МАГАЗИНЫ

http://krishna.printdirect.ru/ - Интернет-магазин krishna. Здесь вы можете заказать Футболки, кружки, значки наклейки стикер подарки оригинальные необычные и многие другие оригинальные сувениры.
http://krishnamedia.narod.ru/#
http://mahafilm.narod.ru/ - Восточная лавка
http://radhika.ru - Магазин специй, вегетарианских и диетических продуктов Radhika.Ru
http://rukmini.ru/ - Rukmini Интернет-магазин
http://schastliv.webasyst.net/shop/category/cd-i-dvd/
http://shop.krishna.ru/ - ГАНГА - трансцендентный магазинчик
http://www.bala.ru/
http://www.cd.gopal.ru/index.htm
http://www.india-shop.ru/ - Любые товары из Индии. Опт и Розница.Доставка по России и курьером по Москве. 8-965-359-81-22. Дамодар дас.
http://www.namosteindia.narod.ru/ - Интернет-магазин "НАМОСТЕ ИНДИЯ"
http://www.premananda.ru/
http://www.vaishnav.ru/
http://www.vedastudio.com.ua/ - Вайшнавский интернет магазин, студия
http://www.vedayu.ru/ - Ведаю.ru: Лицензионные Ведические Образовательные Программы"

    МАХА РАТХА-ЯТРА

http://www.maharathayatra.com/ - Ratha-Yatra Образовательный портал фестивалей Ратха-ятра в Украине, Новости.

НАМА-ХАТТА

http://www.nama-hatta.ru/ - НАМА-ХАТТА
http://www.bhakti-vriksha.ru/

П

    ПИЩА ЖИЗНИ

http://www.dobrotvorite.org.ua/ - Благотворительная организация фонд ПИЩА ЖИЗНИ
http://www.dopomoga.unas.cz/
http://www.ffl.ru/
http://www.ffl-yar.narod.ru/ - Гуманитарная миссия "Пища жизни - Ярославль" .Мы хотим накормить мир
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3133/

    ПРИТЧИ

http://pritchi.ru/part_0 - ПРИТЧИ

    поиск по вайшнавским сайтам

http://krishna.flexum.ru/ - Вайшнавский интернет.Поиск по вайшнавским сайтам

Р

    Рок-группы вайшнавского направления.

http://www.nebozdes.ru/ - НЕБО ЗДЕСЬ / официальный сайт | Новости

    РАДИО

http://64.93.28.242:8000 - Hare Krishna Bhajan From The Bhaktivedanta Book Trust In Los Angeles
http://81.25.96.8:8000 - Radio Krishna Network - ITALY - RKC Terni - Live Stream Music English - TRANSCENDENTAL VIBRATIONS
http://81.25.96.8:8050 - Radio Krishna Network - RKC Terni - Live Stream 89500 MHz FM ITALY
http://81.25.96.8:8080 - Radio Krishna Network - RKC Terni - Live Stream Music English - FULL TRANSCENDENTAL VIBRATION
http://nectarologia.ru/index.shtml
http://www.harekrishna.org.au/
http://www.kirtanaradio.com/rus/
http://www.radiokrishna.ru/
http://www.vedaradio.ru - АЮРВЕДА ИНТЕРНЕТ РАДИО. Аюрведа – йога разума. Методики лечения доктора Торсунова. Бесплатно скачать лекции, книги, публикации по темам: аюрведа, диета, астрология, психология, йога, лечение камнями и мантрами, медитация, о законах счастливой жизни. Йога - уния с абсолютным знанием!.

С

    САЙТЫ ПРЕДАННЫХ

        ruzov.ru

http://www.ruzov.ru/ - сайт психолога-консультанта Рузова Вячеслава Олеговича.Нектарология – Как извлекать нектар из взаимоотношений
http://www.ruzov.ru/bhakti_book_bbt.html - Первоисточники

        АНГИРА МУНИ

http://blogs.mail.ru/list/amd108 - ДНЕВНИК АНГИРЫ МУНИ

        Девананда Пандит дас (PVS)

http://pitchenko.ru/ - Социальная психология – это психология семейной жизни и всего, что с нею связано: отношения супругов, воспитание детей, построение эффективных индивидуальных планов, микроэкономика семьи и др.
http://devananda.narod.ru/ - Скромный Интернет-кутир Девананды Пандита даса (PVS)
http://www.grihastha.info/ - Этот проект «Институт Вайшнавской Семьи» основан на выводах шастр и ачарьев, успешной практике вайшнавов современности, а также учитывает саттвичные традиции русскоязычного социума.

        Рами Блект

http://www.angelfire.com/pro/aiurveda/ - Израильский центр индийской астрологии и аюрведы
            под руководством Рами Блекта
http://www.blagoda.com - Семинар д-ра В.Тунеева в Израиле в 2006 г. “Психология духовного поиска” : Журнал “Благодарение”
http://www.bleckt.com/ - Рами Блект: Персональный сайт

ftp://188.134.7.247
http://archive.diary.ru/~dhanesvara/?
http://ganga.narod.ru/ - О себе, о своей работе и своих интересах рассказывает преданная из Минска.
http://himavati.narod.ru/
http://preacher.hari.ru/index.htm - Официальный сайт о жизни Игоря Фатеева,
        известного также под псевдонимом "Бродячий проповедник".
http://selima.ru/ - Сайт Салимы Салимхановой
http://sharalata.ru/ - SHARALATA.RU - Простой блог | Размышления на духовную тему
http://www.akshara.narod.ru/ - Это - персональный сайт Акшары даса, ученика Гопалы Кришна Госвами
http://www.balabhadra.narod.ru/start.html - Этот сайт, посвященный памяти замечательного преданного - Балабхадры Бхаттачарьи даса брахмачари, ученика Бхактивикаши Свами Махараджа, находится в самом начале своего развития. Мы собираем здесь материалы о Балабхадре прабху, воспоминания тех, кто знал и любит его , фотографии и все то, что поможет нам лучше понять эту необычную личность и, в конечном счете, самим вдохновиться его примером служения своему духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде. Просим Вас присылать свои рассказы и снимки по адресу yadu@yandex.ru.
http://www.jayananda.ru/
http://www.mahadeva-srs.com/ - Махадева дас (SRS) авторский сайт
http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/ - Добро пожаловать. Я хочу поделиться с вами материалами так или иначе связанными с Харе Кришна. Здесь вы найдёте для себя много интересного. Материалы рассчитаны не только для преданных Кришны, но и для более широкой аудитории. Ваш слуга Оджасви.
http://www.omjesus.net/ - Сайт Притху Пр.--- ученика А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
http://www.omtatsat.ru/index.php?opt...d=16&Itemid=60 - Сайт Сукхананды даса
http://www.paolotofani.com - Krishna Prema Pr/
http://www.psihologiya3000.ru/ - ГОВАРДХАН ГОПАЛ Пр.
http://www.spiritual-revolutionary.c...YCKN_DOMA.html - Его Милость Шриман
        Санкаршан Дас Адхикари
http://www.torsunov.ru/ru/index.html - Аюрведа для души! Официальный сайт доктора Торсунова. АЮРВЕДА-РАДИО - Торсунов
http://www.yashodadulal.ru/ - Сайт Яшодадулала прабху. Вайшнав, Кришна, бхакти, гуру, борьба с анартхами, внутренние методики воспевания Святого Имени
http://yurispb-das.narod.ru/ - Сайт полезных ссылок о ведической культуре. Юдхиштхиранатх дас
http://www.vita.org.ru/ - «ВИТА» центр защиты прав животных - Вегетарианство
www.sulo-cana.narod.ru - Ведическая Культура - Харе Кришна.Аудио Видео архив

    САНКИРТАНА

http://www.sankirtana.narod.ru/main.htm
http://www.sankirtana.net/
http://sankirtana-online.narod.ru

    САНСКРИТ

http://samskrtam.narod.ru/
http://sanskritdocuments.org/doc_1_title.html
http://www.india.ru/sanskrit-study/
http://www.shaktism-kgd.narod.ru/
http://www.yukta.org/ - САНСКРИТ
http://www.sanscrit.ru/ - Добро пожаловать на сайт проекта "Санскрит.ру"! Этот проект посвящен лингвистике сакральных текстов и обучению древним языкам, на которых они написаны: санскриту, авестийскому, пехлеви, арабскому, древнеегипетскому, аккадскому, шумерскому. В стадии разработки - тибетский.

    САРИ FASHION

http://www.sareefashion.narod.ru/ - САРИ FASHION

    СКАЧАТЬ

http://djgraja.ucoz.ru/ - dj graja Сайт электронной вайшнавской музыки
http://gouranga.tv/
http://krishna.sitecity.ru - Самые красивые бхаджаны можно скачать здесь:бхаджан, бхакти, вишнуизм, Авантика, Прабхупада, Гауранги, Аиндра .....
http://music.vedabook.com/ - - релакс-музыка! Скачать бесплатно!
http://krisnavision.narod.ru - Музыка Кришны.
http://radha-natha.narod.ru/
http://rohk.narod.ru/
http://shabda.ucoz.ru/
http://sites.google.com/site/krishnabook/
http://sitproperly.com/ - Сидеть правильно »Классическая музыка ИСККОН
http://translate.google.ru/translate...p3&sl=ru&tl=en
http://vaishnavaetiquette.rpod.ru/ - Практические стороны этикета — RussianPodcasting, первый российский подкаст-терминал
http://vaishnavmusic.my1.ru/ - Музыка в Сознании Кришны - Вайшнавская музыка
http://vasudeva.ru - На этом сайте ещё много всего интересного. Он посвящён Ведической культуре. Сайт постоянно обновляется, заходите ещё))))
http://www.audioveda.ru/ - AudioVeda ведическая культура веды скачать бесплатно веданта упанишады Торсунов Гадецкий Критский Нарушевич Серебряков Тугутов
http://www.bazar2000.ru/index.php?article=897
http://www.gauravani.com/kirtan/downloads#
http://www.golosved.com/ - ГОЛОС ВЕД- Веды в МР3- Сайт Ведических аудио-лекций в MП3 - Арийский Маяк- скачать ведические лекции.
http://www.kalindi-wave.ru/ - Архив материалов - kalindi-wave
http://www.kripa-art.com
http://www.krishnatube.com
http://www.krisna.narod.ru/
http://www.sulo-cana.narod.ru - в
http://www.svirel.com/
http://www.torsunov.ru/
http://www.vedamedia.ru/component/op...rtdown/id,141/
http://srimadbhagavatamaudio.narod.ru/ - Шримад Бхагаватам Аудио

    ССЫЛКИ

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2379876/post77197145 - Веды в рунете.
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/st_yankee/post72473955
http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?p=39&tex...A8%D0%9D%D0%AB

    СТИХИ И ПРОЗА

http://polskaja.narod.ru/
http://www,otkroveniye-bhakti.nfrod.ru
http://www.gopal.ru - авторский сайт писателя-кришнаита (вайшнава), который пишет как для "своих", так и для "обычных" людей. Творчество одного автора, но в Двух Лицах! Проза, поэзия, драматургия, переводы с санскрита бенгали, компьютерные программы. Афоризмы, анекдоты.
http://www.kbogu.narod.ru/
http://www.orlov.ws
http://www.prahladnoye.narod.ru/

    СОЦ.СЕТЬ

http://vblagosti.ru - мы учредили движение В Благости, чтобы дать людям возможность общаться с теми, кто развивает состояние Благости и живёт в соответствии с законами Бога. Множество людей в разных уголках Земли присоединяются к нашему движению, стремясь поддерживать в себе состояние Благости.

Т

    ТУЛАСИ

http://tulasi-vrinda.narod.ru/ - всё о Туласи

Улыбка Кришны.

http://smileofkrishna.com/ru/ - Улыбка Кришны. Сайт преданных из венгерской сельскохозяйственной общины

Ф

    ФОРУМЫ

http://forum.a108.net/ - Философско-религиозный форум - A108.net - Международный Вайшнавский Портал - философия, религия, вайшнавcкая традиция, ислам, христианство, суфизм, иудаизм, религия, мистика, эзотерика, психология, межличностные отношения, духовный путь, развитие личности, медитация, йога, Кришна, Христос, Моисей, Гаудия Вайшнавизм, Вриндаван, Индия, молитва, просветление, религиозный, язычество, новости, Кришна, бог, Кришна, восток, гуру, индуизм, матх, форум, мантра, Кришна, индус, индуист, русский, Krishna, forum, Krishna, forum, Hare, Krishna, forum, Кришна форум, Харе Кришна форум, гуру, вайшнав, форум, Кришна, Рама, Харе, Кришна, Krishna, vaishnav, религия, йога, мистика, вайшнав, восточные религии, Индия, индийский, этно, этнический, христианин, христианский, восток, гуру, Krishna, forum, Hare Krishna, forum, Кришна, форум, Харе Кришна, форум, гуру вайшнав форум, Кришна, Рама, Харе, Кришна, индус, индуисты, русский, мантра, молитвы, мантра, религиозный, религии, йога, йог, Кришна, Кришень, гаудия, Кришнаиты, Krishna, религия, Гаудия, матх, индуизм, восточный, индуизм, Гаудия, философия, Харе, вайшнавский, новости, индия, йога, бога, гуру, Krishna, forum, Hare, Krishna, forum, Кришна, форум, Харе, Кришна, форум, гуру, вайшнав, форум, Кришна, Рама, Харе
http://newjaipur.borda.ru/
http://sadhusanga.forumcity.com/view...805664a4d1ab8c - ХАРЕ КРИШНА ФОРУМ :: Просмотр форума - Кришна Катха
http://grihastha.ucoz.ru/
http://harekrishna.7li.ru/ - Вайшнавский молодёжный форум Сибири

ХАРИНАМА

http://hari-nama.narod.ru/ - ХАРИНАМА

ЧЕЛОВЕК НОВОЙ ЭПОХИ

http://www.3om.ru/content/view/7/7/ - ЧЕЛОВЕК НОВОЙ ЭПОХИ

Ш

    ШАМБАЛА

http://www.myshambhala.com/obitel/index.htm - ШАМБАЛА

    ШКОЛА ВЕДИЧЕСКОЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ

http://www.vyasa.ru/ - ШКОЛА ВЕДИЧЕСКОЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ

    ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ

http://shribhagavatam.narod.ru/ - ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ
http://istina1.boom.ru/shrbag/shrbag.htm - Избранное из коментариев Шрилы Прабхупады к «Шримад Бхагаватам», 1- 3 книги
http://srimadbhagavatamaudio.narod.ru/

http://www.shabda.narod.ru - Газета «Семья Прабхупады» Адрес редакции: 346888, Ростовская область, г.Батайск, ул.Белорусская 26 (для газеты). E-mail: prahlada@mail.ru

ЭКАДАШИ

http://ekadash.ru/

ЯТРЫ

    "Харе Кришна в России"

        "Харе Кришна в России"
http://www.people.nnov.ru/iskcon/

    АЛТАЙ

http://www.altai-veda.ru/ - АЛТАЙ

    АРХАНГЕЛЬСКАЯ ОБЛ.

http://severkrishna.narod.ru/ - Международное Общество Сознания Кришны в Архангельской области

    БАРНАУЛ

http://altveda.ru/?sheet=news - Барнаульский центр ведической культуры

    БЕЛОРССИЯ

http://belarusyatra.narod.ru/ - БЕЛОРССИЯ

    БРЯРСК

http://www.gauranitai.ru/ - Gaura Nitai • Брянский сайт Ведической Культуры

    ВИННИЦА

http://krishna.vn.ua - Винницкое общество сознания Кришны,сайт посвящен жизни винницкой ятры (общины) Международного общества сознания Кришны (ISKCON)

    ВИТЕБСК

http://www.krishna.vitebsk.by/ - ВИТЕБСК

    ВЛАДИВОСТОК

http://www.nimai.ru

    ВЛАДИМИР

http://chaka-dola.narod.ru/Index.htm
http://www2.vtsnet.ru/iskcon/index_ru.htm - ВЛАДИМИР

    ВОРОНЕЖ

http://www.vedaclub.ru/ - Официальный сайт Воронежского Общества Ведической Культуры.

    Германия,Австралия и Швецария

http://gauranga-nityananda.eu/index.html - Германия,Австралия и Швецария

    Дальневосточный регион

http://vaishnav-vlad.blogspot.com/20...post_9204.html - Бесценные дары.Духовный опыт.Общество Сознания Кришны (Дальневосточный регион )

    ДНЕПРОДЗЕРЖИНСК

http://www.vaishnava.org.ua/ - Международное общество сознания Кришны города Днепродзержинска.

    ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК

http://www.krishna.com.ua/component/...page/Itemid,1/ - ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК

    ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ

http://kishorkishori.narod.ru/ - ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ

    Железногорск

http://zhosk.ru/ - Железногорское общество сознания Кришны - МРО "ЖОСК"

    ЗАПОРОЖЬЕ

http://www.krishna.zp.ua - www.krishna.zp.ua - Международное общество сознания Кришны - Запорожье

    ИЖЕВСК

http://izhevsk.hari.ru/ - ИЖЕВСК

    ИЗРАИЛЬ

http://www.israyatra.com/ - Krishna in Israel
www.israyatra.com/index-rus.html - Израиль Krishna in Israel

    ИРКУТСК

http://vaisnav-irk.ru/

    КАВКАЗ

http://www.krishna-kavkaz.ru/ - КАВКАЗ

    КАЗАНЬ

        Сайты казанских преданных:

http://mano.har.ru/ - Антон Сумин. Трансцендентная музыка.
http://veget.har.ru/ - Антон Сумин. Вегетарианские рецепты.
http://www.harekrsna.narod.ru/ - Владислав Верещагин. Мешочки для четок
http://www.dor.ucoz.ru/ - Анжела Пак. Дорога вглубь себя.

http://kazan.hari.ru/ - КАЗАНЬ.Тимур Сабитовский. Официальный сайт КОСК
http://www.nocruel.narod.ru/vc.html - Денис Казанцев. Вегетарианство. Газета "Вечные ценности", вайшнавская mp3-музыка. Фото.

    КАЗАХСТАН

http://www.krishna.kz/ - КАЗАХСТАН
http://vedas.kz/

    КАЛИНИНГРАД

http://iskconkgd.do.am/ - Общество Сознания Кришны г. Калининграда

    КАРАГАНДА

http://haribol.by.ru/ - КАРАГАНДА

    КИРОВОГРАД

http://www.krishna.kr.ua/ - Сайт религиозной общины сознания Кришны в г.Кировограде.

    КРАСНОЯРСК

http://bv-24.narod.ru/mainpage.html - КРАСНОЯРСК

    КРЫМ

http://krishna-crimea.com/ - КРЫМ

    КУРГАН

http://krishna.my1.ru/ - Общество сознания Кришны в городе Кургане

    ЛАТВИЯ

http://www.krishna.balticom.lv/ - ЛАТВИЯ
http://www.ibhakta.info/ - Дорогие читатели, пожалуйста, примите мои почтительные поклоны и наилучшие пожелания. iBhakta появился для того, чтобы информировать Вас об актуальных событиях в движении сознания Кришны в Латвии и в других странах мира. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

    ЛИПЕЦК

http://krishna.lipetsk.ru/ - Липецкое общество сознания Кришны

    ЛУГАНСК

http://krishna.blog.top.lg.ua/
http://krishna.hmsite.net/ - Международное Общество Сознания Кришны в Луганске
http://www.krishna.lg.ua/ - Официальный портал :: Луганское общество сознания Кришны

    МИНСК

http://www.newjaipur.narod.ru/ - МИНСК
http://community.livejournal.com/newjaipur - New Jaipur в ЖЖ

    МОГИЛЁВ

http://www.mogilev108.by.ru/ - МОГИЛЁВ

    МОЛДОВА

http://krishna.com.md/ - Общество сознания Кришны Республики Молдова

    МОНГОЛИЯ

http://www.veda.mn/ - Монгольская ятра

    МОСКВА

http://www.inveda.ru - InVeda - Центр Ведической культуры на Ботаническом саду - Главная
http://www.veda.ru/ - МОСКВА

    МУРМАНСК

http://www.murman-krishna.narod.ru/ - МУРМАНСК

    Нижний Новгород

http://krsna-nnov.blogspot.com/ - Харе Кришна в Нижнем Новгороде

    НОВОСИБИРСК

http://sibved.ru/ - SIBVED.RU - Новосибирская община вайшнавов. Харе Кришна ИСККОН МОСК ISKCON Новосибирск кришнаиты вайшнавы Вишну Чайтанья веды Бхагавад-Гита Прабхупада

    ОДЕССА

http://harekrishna-odessa.narod.ru/ - ОДЕССА
http://users.odessa.net/~venupani/

    ОМСК

http://www.ic.omskreg.ru/~religion/k...ent/krishn.htm
http://zvukived.ru/dir/1 - Ссылки на сайты - Каталог сайтов - Харе Кришна Омск

    ПЕНЗА

http://skpenza.narod.ru/ - Пенза
http://skpenza.narod.ru/literatura.htm

    ПЕРМЬ

http://krishna.perm.ru/ - Пермское Общество сознания Кришны - Главная страница

    ПОЛТАВА

http://krishna-bhakti.narod.ru/ - ПОЛТАВА

    Приднестровье

http://www.krishnapmr.ru/ - Добро пожаловать на главную страницу - Сознание Кришны в Приднестровье - Сознание Кришны в Приднестровье

    ПСКОВ

http://pskov.murti.ru/index.php?opti...tpage&Itemid=1
http://pskov-krishna.ucoz.com/ - Общество сознания Кришны в Пскове - ХАРЕ КРИШНА В ПСКОВЕ.

    РИГА

http://www.krishna.lv/ru/links.html - ISKCON Riga

    РОССИЯ

http://www.krishna.ru/ - Сайт Международного общества сознания Кришны в России

    Русский центр в Маяпуре

http://mayapur.ru/ - Русский центр в Маяпуре

    РЯЗАНЬ

http://rzn-yatra.ru/ - Общество Сознания Кришны в Рязани

    САМАРА

http://www.krishna-samara.ru/

    САРАТОВ

http://vedacentr.ru/ - Культурный центр востоковедения в Саратове

    САРОВ

http://www.vedic.sarov.cc/ - Саровский ведический центр - Официальный сайт

    СМОЛЕНСК

http://krishnaprasad.do.am/ - СМОЛЕНСК

    СОЧИ

http://cvk.clan.su/ - СОЧИ
http://www.hotel108.narod.ru/ - Vaishnav Hotel

    С-ПЕТЕРБУРГ

http://gaura.narod.ru/
http://shrikrishna.ru/ - САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ
www.spb.hari.ru
http://gauranga.ucoz.ru/ - Кафе Гауранга в Санкт-Петербурге - Главная страница

    СТАВРАПОЛЬ

http://krishna.aosomz.ru/ - СТАВРАПОЛЬ

    ТАЛЛИН

http://www.iskcon.ee/tallinn/index.php - ТАЛЛИН
http://rus.haribol.ee/ - танцующие и поющие на улицах Таллинна

    ТБИЛИСИ

http://krishna-gruzia.narod.ru - Международное общество сознания Кришны в Тбилиси

    ТОЛЬЯТТИ

http://varshana.ru/

    ТОМСК

http://krishna.pp.ru/ - ТОМСК
http://www.tomsk108.ru

    ТЮМЕНЬ

http://krishna-tyumen.ru/ - Общество Сознания Кришны в Тюмени

    УЗБЕКИСТАН

http://www.krishna.uz/ - УЗБЕКИСТАН

    УКРАИНА

http://www.krishna.org.ua/old/ - УКРАИНА

    УКРАИНА И МОЛДОВА

http://www.krishna.org.ua/world/ - УКРАИНА И МОЛДОВА

    УРАЛ

http://krishna.ucoz.ru/publ/ - Каталог статей - Харе Кришна в Екатеринбурге
http://krishna-ural.ru/ - УРАЛ
http://www.krishna-ural.ru/load/3-1-0-10 - DС++ Хаб"Вайшнавское Сообщество"
        Адрес сервера dchub://ural.homeftp.org альтернатива
        dchub://try.homelinux.com:1412

    ХАБАРОВСК

http://brihaspati.ru/ - Брихаспати.ru Ведическая культура в Хабаровске
http://shantipur.ru/ - Шантипур» – Хабаровский центр ведической культуры. Российское общество сознания Кришны.

    ХАРЬКОВ

http://www.radha-kunda.org/ - ХАРЬКОВ
http://www.sattvika.narod.ru/

    ЧЕБОКСАРЫ

http://pancha-tattva.ru - Шри Панча-Таттва Мандир - это сайт о Сознаниии Кришны в городе Чебоксары. Здесь Вы можете найти ответы на самые сокровенные вопросы: "Кто я? И каково моё предназначение?", познакомиться с ведической философией и культурой, скачать увлекательные и познавательные фильмы и лекции, красивую музыку и многое другое!

    ЧЕЛЯБИНСК

http://www.veda74.ru/ - Общество вайшнавов - Центр ведической культуры в Челябинске
http://yatra.narod.ru/ - ЧЕЛЯБИНСК

    ЭСТОНИЯ

http://iskcon.ee/ - ХАРЕ КРИШНА В ЭСТОНИЯ

    ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ

http://www.nama-hatta.narod.ru/ - ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ

http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/К...ьностью - Как правильно:Заниматься миссионерской деятельностью — Абсурдопедия
http://aveda.org.ua
http://bhaktiworld.ru - Мир чистого Кришна Бхакти. Новости в мире бхакти, обзоры, аналитика, интервью, репортажи, фото.
http://bolo.hari.ru/ - Информационная страничка Детской Межрегиональной Образовательной Группы Санкиртаны Krishna Prema.
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/425499
http://eastlands.narod.ru/ - Восточные страны, религии, обычаи, наука философия, музыка, кухня, нации
http://forum.vedicpalmistry.org/index.php? - Форум Ведической Хиромантии (Работает на Invision Power Board)
http://ganga.bharat.ru/ru/index.htm - Священная река Ганга - география, фотографии, описания
http://guru-prabhupada.narod.ru
http://hare-krishna.ucoz.ru/ - Чандрапур- это путь к Богу
http://karatala.ru - Этот сайт создан общими усилиями нашей нама-хатты в Красноярске. Но главная заслуга Мохана пр. Дорогие бхакты заходите и оставляйте свои комментарии!!!! Вся слава Шри Гуру Гауранге Радха-Винода-бихарид
http://krishna.chatium.com/ - Кришна чат
http://krishna-blog.ru/
http://krishnaloka-idn.rpod.ru/
http://moemesto.ru/nikkinag/tags/сознание_кришны/ - МоёМесто.ru :: nikkinag :: сознание_кришны
http://purebhakti.ru - Любовь к Богу превыше всего
http://sasha-game.narod.ru/
http://tony.donetsk.ua/_vam/ - Журнал "Ведическая Астрология"
http://tovp.org/ - Temple of The Vedic Planetarium
http://vedaclub.com
http://www.bhagavatgita.ru
http://www.diary.ru/~dhanesvara
http://www.duhvoin.ru
http://www.iks.ru/~maximov/lndex.html - Индийская культура и философия
http://www.kras-zdravica.ru
http://www.krishnanews.ru/ - Главная лента Вайшнавских Новостей
http://www.lord-jagannath.ru/ - Информационный портал о Господе Джаганнатхе и Празднике Колесниц - Ратха Ятре
http://www.mahafilm.narod.ru/ - фильмы на эзотерически-загадочную тему  :smilies:  (можно только купить)
http://www.narasimhalila.com/ruhome.html - Джанивас Пр.и Панкаджангхри Пр. Так как я служу как пуджари Господа Нрисимхадева в Маяпуре, меня попросили собрать и записать некоторые истории, связанные с Господом Нрисимхадевом.
http://www.ovale.ru/ocat/society/rel...ality/induizm/ - индуизм, религия и духовность, общество
http://www.padayatra.info/
http://www.philosophy.ru/library/asi...ica/index.html - ФИЛОСОФСКАЯ МЫСЛЬ ИНДИИ, ИНДОЛОГИЯ
http://www.spiritual-revolutionary.c...CKN_MOPB15.htm - Как повторять Харе Кришна
http://www.upelsinka.com/Vicinities/krishna.htm
http://www.zvek.info/ - Статьи, аудио- и видеоматериалы по ведической философии и культуре, позволяющие понять и применить ее в своей жизни и жизни общества. Архив газеты «Золотой Век» - «для тех, кто хочет все знать». На форуме сайта на ваши вопросы ответят Патита Павана Прабху (В. О. Рузов), Марина Таргакова и другие специалисты в области ведической культуры и философии.
http://www0.disput.az/index.php?show...%D0%B0%20&st=0 - ЧаВО по Кришнаизму, Индуизму, Шиваизму - Disput.Az

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

На сайте ISKCON-FAMILY.RU запущен новый интересный сервис для всех пользователей! Это не просто видео трансляции. Это интерактивные видео трансляции. Участвовать могут сколько угодно человек. Каждый может использовать свою видео камеру и микрофон, чтобы общаться с остальными. Есть множество удобных функций. Ведущий может иметь особые права управления своим сеансом, поэтому легко контролировать все происходящее. Созданная комната для трансляций по желанию может оставаться всегда доступной, даже если ведущий не ведет сеанс. Это можно использовать для рекламы с расписанием, для многодневных семинаров и подобных прерывающихся мероприятий.  Можно также легко сделать постоянную трансляцию из своего храма. Всего несколько кликов - и готово!

----------


## Бхава Бхакти д.(IDS)

Каталог вайшнавских сайтов .

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

Сайт книги "Бхагавад Гита как она есть" - http://www.bhagavatgitaasitis.ru/
В отличие от многих других содержит кроме комментариев, транслита, пословного и летаратурного переводов еще и оригинал санскрита на деванагари.
Есть поиск включая и деванагари.

----------


## Толя

Я как-то занялся поиском Вайшнавской информации и понял, что централизованного поиска нет. Сделал каталог сайтов, разослал больше, наверное 500 приглашений, из них около 30 откликнулись, ну это был первый опыт. В общем есть у меня каталог сайтов allvedic.org.ru
Нужно выполнять наставления Господа Чайтаньи и выполнять совместное воспевание Сан-киртанам. С удовольствием отдам Вам домен или сайт целиком, у меня не стало времени заниматься им, по этому над дизайном нужно поработать, движок обновить, может еще кое чего, подшаманить...
Зайдите посмотрите правила регистрации, прошли проверку временем, посмотрите реализацию категорий, тут сложность в том, что сам пользователь относит свой сайт не в те категории, хотя с другой стороны он прав, т.е. в каталоге немножко не по плану расположены сайты, но опять же это дело наживное. Каталог имеет бесконечную вложенность и всё для комфортной реализации задачи.
К Вам на сайт, можно вмонтировать его отдельным компонентом, базу имеющихся сайтов и СПАМ фильтр слить отдельно. Если у Вас есть желагние сделать качественный каталог отборных Вайшнавских сайтов, готов помочь.

----------


## Бхава Бхакти д.(IDS)

на всякий случай централизованный поиск Вайшнавской информации http://www.krishna.flexum.ru/

----------


## Денис535

Харе Кришна!!! Примите мои поклоны Пожалуйста добавьте сайт http://krishna-bhagavan.ru сайт только недавно появился в сети обновляется  ежедневно

----------


## Дмитрий Шкурин

Обнаружил хороший сайт - Белоярское Общество Сознания Кришны:
http://radhakrishna.clan.su/

----------


## Фёдор Кириченко

Харе Кришна!

Сайт bhaktivedanta.ru вот уже который месяц не работает, подскажите, где ещё можно скачать книги Шрила Прабхупады? Понимаю, что можно просто поиском найти в интернете, но не хотелось бы их брать из непроверенных источников...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Сайт bhaktivedanta.ru вот уже который месяц не работает, подскажите, где ещё можно скачать книги Шрила Прабхупады? Понимаю, что можно просто поиском найти в интернете, но не хотелось бы их брать из непроверенных источников...


Тут http://vyasa.ru/books/

----------


## Бхава Бхакти д.(IDS)

http://gauratattva.ru/ Бхакти-врикша Южного округа
http://gita-tomsk.ru/ Сайт о суде над "Бхагавад-гитой"
http://sattva.tk/ Радиостанция Sattva FM
http://narushevich.com/ Cайт Р. Нарушевича
http://ananta.su центр ведической культуры г.Казань
http://www.krishna.mk.ua/ Николаевский центр ведической культуры. Международное общество сознания Кришны.
http://pesnived.ru/ Поэтическое изложение ведических произведений на русском языке.

----------


## Кунджара Лила дас

http://krishna64.ru/ Сайт Саратовского общества сознания Кришны

----------


## Вистара дас

www.ahakimov.ru - лекции и книги Александра Хакимова (Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас)

----------


## Вистара дас

> Очень важно ваше мнение и помощь в наполнении каталога сайтов http://www.krishna.ru/catalog.html!
> 
> 1) Какие категории для сайтов необходимы?
> 2) Какие критерии для попадания сайта в каталог?
> 3) Ваши пожелания и пр.


1. Сайты Гуру ИСККОН
2. Сайты ятр и храмов
3. Сайты проповеднических проектов
4. Сайты с вайшнавским творчеством
5. Сайты с мульти-медиа (книги, аудио, видео и т.п.)

----------


## Максим_Равих

Возможно я не в тему... Но хочу добавить в эту тему сайт Равих Солнечные фотографии всех жанров | Харе Кришна

----------


## Вайшнав Иван

*Сайт белорусских преданных* - http://krishna.by/
*Харе Кришна!*

----------


## Дмитрий Неведомский

http://kathamrita.info Вайшнавский медиа портал

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Сайт Донского общества сознания Кришны
http://krishnarostov.ru

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема стара и неактуальна. Закрываю ее.

----------

